# Most Recommended Clicker Training Book



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to try clicker training to help Riley get over his reactiveness on leash toward other dogs. I am reading Control Unleashed right now. But I need a good clicker training book with how-tos. There are so many out there. I have been looking at Karen Pryors books...I just don't know which book out there is the best introduction without being too intro-ey (is that a word?). In other words, a good introduction that is also full of how-to's and not just an overview without instructions.

BTW...I saw the review on Pryor's new book Reaching the Animal Mind. It comes out in hardback on June 16...just saw it on Amazon.
Thx!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I LOVE Clicking with your Dog by Peggy Tilman, has loads of different behaviors to teach with clicker and very basic 1,2, 3 steps to teaching them


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI LOVE Clicking with your Dog by Peggy Tilman, has loads of different behaviors to teach with clicker and very basic 1,2, 3 steps to teaching them


Yes, this is the book I always recommend as well for anyone interested in starting clicker training. That is the book I got when I was just getting started and it helped me a lot.

Another good book to get AFTER Clicking With Your Dog is Click for Joy. It answers a lot of questions people have about clicker training and is also helpful but it is not really a basic step-by-step guide like Clicking With Your Dog is.


----------

